# Who's tyin' and What? (trout)



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I finally took inventory and found that most of my go-to's are in need of replenishment

Seems kinda silly, but year after year the sizes get smaller. Where a 12-14 nymph used to be the norm in my arsenal, now it's 2x long 16's.

Also my wets are nearly extinct. I haven't tied any in several years and it shows.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Right now I am getting ready for a mid-winter steelhead excursion up on the PM. I am tying glo-bugs, hex nymphs, stones, and steely buggers. Now all I have to do is a dance for some warmer temps.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

My small trout flies are all tied up. I have been working on my streamers. I'm tying buggers, zonkers in a size's 6 and 8. I'm also tying up some stone nymphs.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

#18 midges. 
My eyes hate you Ralf.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Looks like a few of you guys are tying. 

I haven't had much time with training the pup, but really need to get on it!



ESOX said:


> #18 midges.
> My eyes hate you Ralf.


You should see the 24's Nick brought by yesterday. 2 dozen on a penny with room to spare

Skipper, looks like your wish is granted


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Does Nick need more materials?


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

And the question is, what should I be tieing for the trip in Feb?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> Does Nick need more materials?


I don't think so, Paul

George, from what I gather zebra midges in 18-24 and small pheasant tails (16-18's)

The flows look much better for the last few days. Even seen a positive fishing report


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been tying tiny glow balls on #14's and trying to perfect a mysis shrimp pattern.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Been tying wets for brookies and will be getting into tying up some dry"s whenever my order of hooks get here.

Undertow


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Just for fun, I'll be swinging some traditional wets this year . . . leadwing coachman, Wickham's Fancy, royal coachman wet, etc. 
Kind of fun tying up the old patterns.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

I've been tying some Feenstra patterns. Luscious and grapefruit leeches.
Jim


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am starting to work on Hex parachutes and spinners and Brown Drake parachutes and spinners for my ebay site and more importantly, some for myself!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I love fishing wets.

A few years of fishing down in Arkansas made it appearant how well they work. Actually no different here. They'll draw a hit when nothing else will

Let's see some pictures of everyone's creations  (not just the wets)


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> I don't think so, Paul
> 
> George, from what I gather zebra midges in 18-24 and small pheasant tails (16-18's)
> 
> The flows look much better for the last few days. Even seen a positive fishing report


What, from raging torrent to bubbling brook? :cwm27:
I'm out of those tiny tungsten beads for those 22's, so should I just use thread over a couple wraps of lead?:help:
I thought I'd at least make enough to share. and I don't know if 8 will cut it. (lost two trying to get the f*&#ers on the hook!)
Another trip to the fly shop perhaps?


----------



## KalJRood (Nov 29, 2008)

Tying up caddis patterns, iris and x, as well as a few soft hackles for the honeymoon trip to yellowstone country. Anybody have any other suggestion for fly patterns out there, we will be there the first week in July.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> What, from raging torrent to bubbling brook? :cwm27:
> I'm out of those tiny tungsten beads for those 22's, so should I just use thread over a couple wraps of lead?:help:
> I thought I'd at least make enough to share. and I don't know if 8 will cut it. (lost two trying to get the f*&#ers on the hook!)
> Another trip to the fly shop perhaps?


Perhaps 

Here's some I used out west










Anything bigger and they wouldn't touch it :rant:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

KalJRood said:


> Tying up caddis patterns, iris and x, as well as a few soft hackles for the honeymoon trip to yellowstone country. Anybody have any other suggestion for fly patterns out there, we will be there the first week in July.


Welcome!

I'm sure some of the boys will chime in


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

I started fishing Tenkara quite a bit last year and enjoyed it. I had fished western style flies. Thought I'd try some Tenkara style flies this year










I do enjoy the simplicity of the tying style as well as the fishing style.


----------



## Litehen55 (Apr 2, 2006)

Rent a place on the Madison every year for two weeks. Depends on the time you will be there but......


opal or pearl x-caddis in 14-16
PMD parachutes and emergers
yellow sallie nymphs and drys
Stones if you are there from Jun 17-July 4 Usually the time for salmon flies, yellow stones come right after. 
lightening bugs
delektable spankers beartooth FF Don't google the bug, you will get some wierd stuff
An assortment of 12-18 rusty spinners
PT flashback 14-18
Madonnas in yellow, brown
circus peanuts in olive
a big assortment of Wulffs, humpys and princes for cutthroats


----------



## KalJRood (Nov 29, 2008)

litehen55 - we will be there from jun28-jul5. We are lodging near west yellowstone. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Pork Chop said:


> I started fishing Tenkara quite a bit last year and enjoyed it. I had fished western style flies. Thought I'd try some Tenkara style flies this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do tell! 

Should push water and possibly trap air??


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

S,

The philosophy of Tenkara is to fish a very generic impressionistic pattern and rely on active manipulation of the fly to entice the fish to taste.

So at least in theory, the idea is that the forward facing hackle will "pulse" in the current as it is manipulated, along the lines of


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Pork Chop said:


> S,
> 
> The philosophy of Tenkara is to fish a very generic impressionistic pattern and rely on active manipulation of the fly to entice the fish to taste.
> 
> So at least in theory, the idea is that the forward facing hackle will "pulse" in the current as it is manipulated, along the lines of


That is really cool, what kind of hackle is used for the.......whatever you call that feather duster?


BTW Have time to furl up some leaders? We have that outing coming up.....I will be going through a ton of 4x and 5x tippet, I was thinking the ring may be easier on the old eyes....... :SHOCKED::help:

Maybe a mess of them for my aged compatriots too. :lol:


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Been doing some old school flies, spiders and also filing my books with some of John Barr's flies, bead head copper Johns in various colors and sizes.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

ESOX said:


> That is really cool, what kind of hackle is used for the.......whatever you call that feather duster?
> 
> 
> BTW Have time to furl up some leaders? We have that outing coming up.....I will be going through a ton of 4x and 5x tippet, I was thinking the ring may be easier on the old eyes....... :SHOCKED::help:
> ...


I tend to adjust the stiffness of the hackle I use based on the type of water I plan to fish in order to maximize the effect. In faster water, I'll use a stiffer hackle, usually a grade 2 or 3 dry fly saddle/neck. For slower waters, I use a softer hackle so it won't require so much resistance to fold the hackle back, something along the lines of a hen neck.

I'm furling almost every day, let me know if I can be of assistance.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Wickham's Fancy









Royal Coachman









Hardy's Favorite









Leadwing Coachman









Gold-Ribbed Hare's Ear


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Awesome reponse!!! Thanks Pork Chop. I bet those even have some stillwater applications. Weighted?

Love the classics, BM 

Hey Dave, where ya been? Say, I still have a few boxes of 20 ga slugs for that barrel. We'll have to meet somewhere on my way to the west side


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll have to get the camera out during the week and post some. Right now I'm tying up wooly worms and an emerging caddis with a wing made out of snowshoe rabbit. 

The wife is tying up P.T. flashbacks and Robert Drakes.


----------



## Litehen55 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Kal,

I can give you a complete list if you want. What streams are you planning on fishing? 
We fish the Mad, Gal, Ruby, and then bop over to Idaho to get humbled on the H Fork, but will fish the park as well. 
Blue Ribbon in West Yellowstone are the gurus in the park and right near West Y, but Kelly Galloup for the Madison at 3 dollar down, Beartooth if you are by Cameron, Macatee. 
Over in Idaho, Jimmy's all season is the shop to find out what is going on. 

That area is the center of the cosmos for FF the West. I can give you some possibilities as well beyond the famous ones listed. We rent a house on the river outside of Ennis, fishing there and all surrounding areas. Usually do an overnight trip to one of the mountain streams to get away from all civilization. 
If you are solely interested in big fish, the Madison is hard to beat ---particularly outside the park. If its cuttys, the Lamar and Soda Butte have always been consistent, but we have found some very small water over in ID that is spectacular as well.


----------



## cityslicker4 (Jun 16, 2007)

KalJRood said:


> Tying up caddis patterns, iris and x, as well as a few soft hackles for the honeymoon trip to yellowstone country. Anybody have any other suggestion for fly patterns out there, we will be there the first week in July.


Went to Yellowstone around the same time last year, probably a week earlier. Salmonflies were slow but starting when we were there, due to an extended runoff. The rivers in the Lamar Valley were all muddy and high so we fished the Madison and Firehole inside the park and had a lot of fun. Keep an eye on flows and read reports or ask again on here when it gets close, but we hit heavy caddis hatches every night on the madison.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very cool idea.



Pork Chop said:


> S,
> 
> The philosophy of Tenkara is to fish a very generic impressionistic pattern and rely on active manipulation of the fly to entice the fish to taste.
> 
> So at least in theory, the idea is that the forward facing hackle will "pulse" in the current as it is manipulated, along the lines of


----------



## KalJRood (Nov 29, 2008)

Litehen55 said:


> Hey Kal,
> 
> I can give you a complete list if you want. What streams are you planning on fishing?
> We fish the Mad, Gal, Ruby, and then bop over to Idaho to get humbled on the H Fork, but will fish the park as well.
> ...


We are starting the week with guided trips with Cam and Nick from Blue Ribbon Flies, then exploring a little on our own on the Firehole and Madison. We are lodging on the Gallatin, so if the water isn't to bad from runoff we will fish that some. Have you ever hiked up to Grebe Lake?


----------



## Litehen55 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have fished Grebe although we didn't do a lot. Also, hiking up Slough to the third meadow is recommended. The Gallatin is fickle depending on the flow, but usually up by the park is pretty consistent and not as muddied as in the canyon. I have only fished it down by Bozeman a couple times. 
If you're going with the guides from BR, be sure to ask them about other opportunities.

They are Madison guys, so you may very well float from West fork to Ruby or Macatee. It is a great stretch with _lots_ of big fish, but can have a bunch of boat traffic. We always rent a raft at West Fork Campgrounds and do it ourselves at least one day. Not that you can't learn a bunch from the guides, but after a couple times, you just need to know what bugs are going, and have the initiative to row the boat. Its only about 100.00 to rent the raft, and we make a whole day of it.

I usually don't do the Madison or FH in the park as they get crowded and the fishing is better outside the park. The Gibbon in the park is very pretty and sometimes less crowded. Be very aware in the park of the bison and wildlife. They will sometimes crowd you on the stream. Move away if they want to go through. Saw a grizz up on Slough two years ago, a real thrill but a little scary too.


----------



## Thomas R. (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a recipe for the beatiscus (bat fly)?

Thanks


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thomas R. said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for the beatiscus (bat fly)?
> 
> Thanks


Hmmm, that sounds as interesting as mousing!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

You talking about the little sz 14/16ish greyisholive bodied fly?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Bwo?

That's what came to my mind, Lance


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

We're probably on the same page shoe, the one with disproportionately large wings to the body?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here ya go

Emerger










Tied 16 down to 20

After a search I found some tied with aftershaft (trimmed), some with CDC. I would think hare's foot for the larger version would be more durable (too coarse and disproportional for 18's and 20's)


----------

